# Paulding Forest 2 Dec 17-20.



## Jeff Raines (Dec 12, 2009)

Who all is gonna be out there for this one?
I put in several miles scouting already and can't find any better place,so I guess I'll be back in the same tree.
Need 1 more deer for the year


----------



## Dupree (Dec 12, 2009)

i doubt ill be hunting this one. My buddy with a farm in wilkes asked me to come out there so ill go there and see 8-10 per setting instead of all the pumpkins. Good luck to all!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Dec 12, 2009)

I wanted to but due to school I havent been able to go out there and do any scouting so I am guessing I will be sitting this one out


----------



## Dupree (Dec 13, 2009)

work schedule will probably allow me to get in an afternoon hunt on thursday so i may be out there.


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (Dec 13, 2009)

I plan on hunting some, if not all of the days.  I will hunt my usual spot unless I can find some time for scouting.  My usual place has given up a deer 2 out of 3 December hunts, so I should be fine hunting out of the some old tree.  

TREXBOWKILL


----------



## dsmk (Dec 13, 2009)

I'll be up there a day or two
hopefully I'll have better luck than before


----------



## DownRiver (Dec 13, 2009)

I will be here I reckon, I am surrounded by paulding forest, I will just walk out my back door and I am there


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 13, 2009)

Should be out there. Our private property backs up to the WMA. Will be scouting most of the day on Wednesday... Based on findings I will be somewhere Thursday morning..


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm going to try and be out there, but it'll be sat. and sun.  I did'nt get to go last hunt. I'll be hunting on the south side, on a special little ridge.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 16, 2009)

I checked me and a buddy in today about 1:15.Talked with  another guy at the check station that didn't get to hunt the first'un.as I was driving out 2 more trucks pulled in


----------



## ltibbit1 (Dec 16, 2009)

My dad and I will be there thurs morning....I do not anticipate seeing anything...but just glad to be going with dad!!! I hope he gets one.


----------



## randre12 (Dec 16, 2009)

I hope they keep every gate closed so just about everyone can complain about the hunt. Just a thought


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 16, 2009)

randre12 said:


> I hope they keep every gate closed so just about everyone can complain about the hunt. Just a thought


The gate I park at,wasn't open the first hunt.So I doubt it will be this time.It's a mile from the gate to my treestand.If I didn't have a cart,I wouldn't be there.


----------



## Lee (Dec 17, 2009)

Going this afternoon (Thurs) and we'll see about how much it's going to rain on Friday.  I hate it when it rains on my off day!  Good luck everyone and be safe.  

And I have to say, I like it the gates being shut too, only negative is you don't have any idea where anyone else is.  Last time my father and I went there was 1 other trucked parked there.  We walked .7 miles to where we wanted to hunt, got to about 100 yards from where we wanted to set up and got the whistle.  We could only laugh that we both picked the same spot that far from the gate.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 17, 2009)

yall have fun and maybe even kill something!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll be going to an old spot this eve. and tomorrow in the rain.It ain't that far of a walk from the truck


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 17, 2009)

Ill be out there as much as I can


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (Dec 17, 2009)

I went this morning to my usual spot, got there about 5:15, but there were 3 trucks already there, which is fine, it is public hunting land, and they beat me to my favorite area. I alway have a back up area or two, so no worries I just drive a little further to back up spot #1, guess what? No where to park! No worries still, I have another spot, back up spot #2, still have time to make it up a tree before sun up, so when I get to back up spot #2, there are 2 nice older gentlemen waiting on daylight to walk in, they offered to make room for me, however I declined since this area was a very small tract of land and I did not want to crowd them . So I go to back-up spot #3, but by now it is daylight and not wanting to walk in on somebody, I just did a little scouting from the road, maybe I can get to my original spot in the morning. I hope the early birds get the worm (deer), they deserve it.

PS, there was a gate open on "Old White Oak Church Road" this morning, does anybody know if it is always open for Paulding Forest deer hunts?

Thanks
TREXBOWKILL


----------



## Dupree (Dec 17, 2009)

my buddy killed a yote this morning


----------



## Dupree (Dec 17, 2009)

Sheffield WO said:


> You guys just might harvest the last deer out there this year........



lol!

I care so much about the future im not hunting this hunt since i usually kill deer!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw nothing this afternoon.When I got there,2 trucks were already there at 2:30 pm.But I tracked them down the road and they went past my spot,so I didn't bump anyone.
I bet ambassadeer saw those extra trucks and went elsewhere.


----------



## Lee (Dec 17, 2009)

I went this evening and saw 2 doe at right at 5:00 and a 3rd deer that I couldn't identify.  If it had horns they weren't very big.  It was fun getting to watch the two feed for about 20 minutes though.  Kind of odd not hearing 1 shot out there, the weather was perfect.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 17, 2009)

Sheffield WO said:


> There wasn't a shot heard all day....wow, what have we done?



If you'd hunted that land back in the 70's,you'd swear the deer were over populated now


----------



## PChunter (Dec 17, 2009)

my buudy went this afternoon and saw 7 does, they were feeding on acorns. I guess there are a few still on the ground that are not rotten yet. And he was hunting wide open hardwoods, go figure.


----------



## gobbler10ga (Dec 17, 2009)

pretty good 6 pt ran across rd as I was leavin tonight at the church on hulsytown


----------



## Lee (Dec 17, 2009)

If the population is that bad, why don't we shut it down for a year or so?  I love hunting that land and hate to see it so bad.


----------



## striper commander (Dec 17, 2009)

It might be that a lot of people that used to shoot small bucks are now letting them walk. That might be why the numbers are down. Post the harvest numbers and amount of people checking in for the hunts that have been going on for the last ten or so years and that will show what is happenning. If there is a steady amount of hunters and less deer killed every year the state needs to do something about it. I don't think they really care though because they seem to want all the deer killed off.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 18, 2009)

Wind advisory starting at 7 this morn.20-30 mph


----------



## oldmossyhorns (Dec 18, 2009)

Who is it that pays for the rent on the place?  Dang be the hunter that wants to capitalize on his investment.  
What's the problem with hunters using what they pay for? 

 Shoot,  the place is only open for 8 days a year to deer hunting.  With all the quota hunts and the process to get picked, does it really suprise you that the place gets flooded with people trying to get a deer?  

Especially in an economy where more people are having to rely on public land for their hunting . 

 Interesting that license fees keep going up, DNR officer and biologist jobs are cut,food plots are not being maintained, and  WMA's keep closing.  Where's all that money going?  I think the concern should be not how many deer we have right now, but where all those assets to manage the herd and resources are being utilized.


----------



## yellowhammer (Dec 18, 2009)

*Good ol`days*

I disagree with Jeff Raines.In the 70s it was common to see herds of deer of 10-15 deer.Once I counted 22 at one time,all standing still in front of me.I shot none of these deer that time,which tells me I had already got at least one that year.I was there in the 70s.Every weekend,and a lotta days that I laid outta work.I killed some good bucks in the 70s there.Most of my hunting was down BCB and behind Friendship Church,and roads going off of these places.This was in spite of all the poaching,spotlighting,etc.The answer to why were there more deer then is the habitat.MORE COVER back then.A mixture of pines and hardwoods,plenty of thickets,I mean plenty.No 20k acres of thinned pines with nothing to eat but pinestraw,no cover.Back then you could have a small drive through a thicket,and the deer would pour out.These herds of deer are there today on the adjoining private land,which are like they were in the 70s and 80s,only they have a lotta good food plots,I meant a lotta food plots.I know.


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (Dec 18, 2009)

Yellowhammer, thanks for pointing out the ugly truth, some WMA's are not being maintained as far as food plots, having various stages of growth, plenty of cover, etc. It seems that the WMA's with horn management or quail management or some special interest gets the extra $$$$ and time.  Does anybody know if there is any groups that volunteer at PF-WMA? Many years ago, I helped plant food plots through the Wild Turkey Federation, but I have not head of anything like that going on since.  

TREXBOWKILL


----------



## bluemarlin (Dec 18, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again... That area is being wiped out all year long with legal nuisance permits. It's not like you get to hunt the 25,000+ acres all deer season. You get a little over a month of archery season and 8 days with a gun.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 18, 2009)

was I the only dummy that tried to hunt this morning?

I saw nothing,didn't expect to see anything,but I had left my blind out there and had to go get it.By 9:15 had all I could take of the rain pounding the blind.


----------



## Lee (Dec 18, 2009)

This dummy didn't go today.  But I already had a good laugh with my father about us walking out there a few years ago and getting soaked!


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 18, 2009)

There are a lot of deer taken from this WMA when it is not even open. We have private property that is almost surrounded by PF and you hear shots all the time back in areas that are clearly WMA. We have talked to more than a few DNR guys about it. Even offered 1 an option to hunt our property if he would investigate the shots when he heard them. More people now days just don't care about property lines. If they want something bad enough they will get it one way or the other..


----------



## Dupree (Dec 18, 2009)

Yellowhammer,  You have to go through these periods of open pines to increase the overall amount of browse in the future. Before they cut those pines there was very little growth beneath them due to crown closure, meaning no sunlight penetrated through to allow for an understory.


----------



## deadend (Dec 18, 2009)

yellowhammer said:


> I disagree with Jeff Raines.In the 70s it was common to see herds of deer of 10-15 deer.Once I counted 22 at one time,all standing still in front of me.I shot none of these deer that time,which tells me I had already got at least one that year.I was there in the 70s.Every weekend,and a lotta days that I laid outta work.I killed some good bucks in the 70s there.Most of my hunting was down BCB and behind Friendship Church,and roads going off of these places.This was in spite of all the poaching,spotlighting,etc.The answer to why were there more deer then is the habitat.MORE COVER back then.A mixture of pines and hardwoods,plenty of thickets,I mean plenty.No 20k acres of thinned pines with nothing to eat but pinestraw,no cover.Back then you could have a small drive through a thicket,and the deer would pour out.These herds of deer are there today on the adjoining private land,which are like they were in the 70s and 80s,only they have a lotta good food plots,I meant a lotta food plots.I know.



I saw a lot more deer back in the 80's and early 90's when it was still the Sportsman's Club.  Even with all of the out of season killing and other lawlessness out there I think the population was higher.  I can remember in 1987, 88, and 89 regularly seeing a herd of 10-15 does and it never was a doe day.  Saw the first bears in the wild there.  Never did get a good buck out of there but had great times.  Found a bunch of artifacts out there, nearly fell in a couple of old wells, ran my lockered jeep into oblivion, and almost had to shoot a few neer-do-wells.  I wish there was still a place like that nowadays.


----------



## quality hunter (Dec 18, 2009)

Sheffield WO said:


> There wasn't a shot heard all day....wow, what have we done?



The ten doe limit has hurt the whole county and the whole state....We need a change!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 18, 2009)

deadend said:


> think the population was higher.  I can remember in 1987, 88, and 89 regularly seeing a herd of 10-15 does and it never was a doe day.  QUOTE]
> 
> That's when I remember the herd at it's best.I could go over to supper club and see deer every day.


----------



## dsmk (Dec 18, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> was I the only dummy that tried to hunt this morning?
> 
> I saw nothing,didn't expect to see anything,but I had left my blind out there and had to go get it.By 9:15 had all I could take of the rain pounding the blind.



this dummy was out there but not for too long
I had already put in for the day off just my luck with the weather we had
I was hoping the weather man was wrong and the rain would come in later in the day
when i first got out there it was barely raining but after an hour and a half I was pretty soaked so I called it quits


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 19, 2009)

Sheffield WO said:


> One 3.5 year old spike taken yesterday, that was it......



I know a 3.5 year old spike could be genetic,but it could mean to many deer and not enough food to go around too.


----------



## rolltide (Dec 19, 2009)

I agree with hunter922 ,coles bottoms hunting club/property  has the part adjoining theres looking like an atv track.Much worse this year ,they even have stands 10 feet off the line facing the wma ,i am sure no one there has ever shot a deer when the wma was closed . reported this past 3 years ,nothing changes except after hearing from my buddy how bad it was ,instead  i went to my club and killed one ,good luck to those sticking with the forest,rolltide.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 19, 2009)

I think I'm done with deer hunting this year.Time to get my beagle out


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 19, 2009)

Jeff : Did you not hunt today ? Just wondering if it was busy or not...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 19, 2009)

Hunter922 said:


> Jeff : Did you not hunt today ? Just wondering if it was busy or not...



nope
Where I was gonna hunt,I'd had to walk a mile on a red clay road that  had 2 inches of rain on it yesterday.
No doubt I could've killed a doe,and then had to cart her back up the hill.
Just didn't seem like it would be fun,with all that mud sticking to everything


----------



## Lee (Dec 19, 2009)

went this afternoon, just saw a few trucks where I parked.  Walked in a didn't see any deer.  I underestimated the wind...it was chilly!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 20, 2009)

Sheffield WO said:


> So far.  650 hunters.....1 3 point buck, 1 bottonhead, 11 pregnant does.  Let us know the number fetuses you remove from your does when you bring them by the Check Station.



Just a few years ago,the Dec.hunt was a primitive weapons hunt.
If I remember correctly,it went to modern firearms because PW's weren't taking enough does.

Time for Church


----------



## killNgrill (Dec 20, 2009)

We always had better luck when it was setup with an early Nov. hunt and early Dec. hunt.


----------



## PChunter (Dec 20, 2009)

went sat. morning and didn't see anything but turkeys.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 20, 2009)

Sheffield WO said:


> That is the downfall of a late season deer hunt...Each doe could be carrying up to 3 fawns.  Well, I guess the good news is that the coyotes want have as much to prey on.....



Whether a doe is killed in october or january those are deer that wont be there next season. Its part of it. Why do you say there arent many coyotes out there then make a reference to them here? I'd think you would quit making it out like all of the people who hunt there are doing something wrong. The people who buy liscenses and wma stamps are what pays your salary to manage a wma for hunting and you should be glad you have a job. You killed one deer that i know of out there this year so if hunters killing deer on land that they pay to hunt is a problem, then you too are also part of the problem.


----------



## RVGuy (Dec 20, 2009)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Whether a doe is killed in october or january those are deer that wont be there next season. Its part of it. Why do you say there arent many coyotes out there then make a reference to them here? I'd think you would quit making it out like all of the people who hunt there are doing something wrong. The people who buy liscenses and wma stamps are what pays your salary to manage a wma for hunting and you should be glad you have a job. You killed one deer that i know of out there this year so if hunters killing deer on land that they pay to hunt, then you too are also part of the problem.





Amen


----------



## inanutshell (Dec 20, 2009)

PChunter said:


> went sat. morning and didn't see anything but turkeys.



Right there with you.  Saw a squirrel or two.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 21, 2009)

Good stuff, !!
Shefield WO is there something  you wanted to "really" say ? I missed this years hunt, but I'll bet, I could have at least killed a doe, I'll bet ! I've seen you post in desperation, "what have we done" etc. many times, is something going on ? What in the world is that all about ? Paulding Forest is a beutiful place to go, even if you don't tag out, but at least it's a place. What would you like to see, sir ? I really look forward to small game hunting there, hope to take many squerils and rabbits out of there the remainder of the year. I'd also like to "really" meet up with folks that want to see this WMA grow in the future, and I'd like to know what is really in store for us all. Anyone intrested ? i really can't type out here how I feel, it's better done in person. Let's go hunt'n


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 21, 2009)

Sheffield WO said:


> I want one of the best WMAs in the State, but due to our current regualtions, I have one of the worse.  I want you to be successful and enjoy the fruits of great wildlife management, but we haven't provided you with that opportunity.



We do too!!!I bet most of us are willing to help also


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 21, 2009)

Sheffield WO said:


> Desperation?  Yes, a two percent hunter success rate (hsr) and yes, it bothers me.  Over the last twelve or so years, the hsr has  plummeted from twelve percent.  I want one of the best WMAs in the State, but due to our current regualtions, I have one of the worse.  I want you to be successful and enjoy the fruits of great wildlife management, but we haven't provided you with that opportunity.



In your opinion what do you think is wrong with the management? Do you think there are too many either-sex days?

I enjoyed Paulding more when it was open during most of the season mainly due to the lack of people. With the managed hunts people are now forced into hunting at the same time. It was primarily buck only with just a few either-sex days, but there seemed to be less pressure.

There was certainly more deer back then, but there was also more deer state wide. Now with either-sex days every day around most of the state and a huge anterless limit the population seems to be down including the Paulding area. The deer population is probably more healthy, but I liked it when we saw more deer. 

We used to see so many deer it was hard to get many people to shoot a doe. Now many shoot the first thing that comes along since they may not see anything else.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 21, 2009)

Sheffield WO said:


> Desperation?  Yes, a two percent hunter success rate (hsr) and yes, it bothers me.  Over the last twelve or so years, the hsr has  plummeted from twelve percent.  I want one of the best WMAs in the State, but due to our current regualtions, I have one of the worse.  I want you to be successful and enjoy the fruits of great wildlife management, but we haven't provided you with that opportunity.



I would almost bet that if you looked at the names some people consistantly take deer. Maybe the hunters are getting worse? I know many people I run into out there don't have a clue. 

Do I see less deer now than in years past? Yes! Do I still see and kill deer? Yes! 

The hunts have also gradually been moved back farther into the season which makes the first hunt miss the rut. Most places have tough hunting this time of the year anyways. I bet you could close the wma for several years and still have terrible hsr on a late december hunt.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 21, 2009)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> The hunts have also gradually been moved back farther into the season which makes the first hunt miss the rut. QUOTE]
> 
> I've thought the same thing.
> Also,how many folks that hunt there are going back to the same places year after year,just because they killed a deer there 10 years ago.
> ...


----------



## yellowhammer (Dec 21, 2009)

*decline*

My hat`s off to SheffieldWO for wanting to have a good WMA.For US. I appreciate it.I killed a good buck,in my book,on the first hunt.I`ve probably killed a deer every year on the property since 1970.Some hunts two deer.I`ve hunted every area of the WMA at some time.The decline in deer is very real.The decline in food and cover is very obvious,all over the WMA.The surge of hunters,(and those that want to be) does have an impact on the herd during the hunts.The lands around the WMA  are sanctuaries.For instance,one club consists of over 1600 acres,hunted by 9 members with severe restrictions.They take less than 20 deer a year.They have many fine year-round food plots and lotsa cover. WMA deer go where the food and cover is,and where the pressure is lesser.PF is still a good squirrel place,not many quail or rabbits on it any more,due to loss of habitat.Good place to turkey hunt,also.The WO can`t plant food plots if the state doesn`t provide what he needs to do it with.The landowners`aren`t interested in cover,only the next timber check.Or the next lease check from the state.You know,you reap whatcha` sow.Now,the land is about all pines.Most of the hardwoods are gone.Right now the hardwoods are worth more on the market than the pines.I would rather see DNR spend the money on a different piece of property in this area.Haralson,Polk,and Paulding counties have a lot of Forestar(Temple)land that they lease.I`ve leased from them,myself.Not the best in the world,but their harvest practice is much more conducive to the deer population than that of the owners of PF.Bennie Jones might roll over in his grave if he saw the plight of the deer today,on the land that he originally stocked the deer on.His dream materialized for a time,only to fade away for the price of wood.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 21, 2009)

Jeff I plan on doing some small game hunting this weekend. While doing so ill be scouting for next year.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 21, 2009)

Yellowhammer, while you give sheffieldwo a "hats off" you are part of "the problem" since you are a good enough hunter to kill deer out there year after year.


----------



## ironman48 (Dec 21, 2009)

When I go small game hunting a week after the first hunt and find a fresh kill dear....well, that's part of the problem of "where are all the deer?" How do I know it was a "fresh Kill"? because I had parked at the gate on a friday and there was No deer Carcus. I was back out on Monday and saw it not 5 yards from the gate. someone had killed the Doe over the weekend and as I said, "it was a week or so after the first hunt. Just part of the problem and it's called Poaching, hunting when there is no "open" season for the particular game on such and such WMA. I have no problem with anyone hunting any game as long as it's leagal. But when I see things like this it burns me up as it should all "leagal
hunters." Then again, how many guys really need Ten Does? I mean really?  Sheffield WO, your point is well taken and it should provoke some thought in all who hunt PF.


----------



## hunter rich (Dec 21, 2009)

I think PF WMA is and ideal place for still hunting..except everyone puts up tree stands every 20 yards and you can't still hunt with all the whistling and what not.  I have stand hunted places and not seen deer 1 yet if I get down and TRULY still hunt I see plenty of animals.People need to get back to hunting and get out of the trees and ground blinds.  JMHO


----------



## gobbler10ga (Dec 21, 2009)

Yea I found bunch of stills over there


----------



## hunter rich (Dec 21, 2009)

gobbler10ga said:


> Yea I found bunch of stills over there



Dude...


----------



## Dupree (Dec 21, 2009)

i say that everyone who enjoys hunting this wma should attend one of the public hearings so that we can voice our opinion. Personally it wouldnt hurt my feelings to see one rifle hunt. Make it the first week in november and only have one either sex day and then later in the season have an archery hunt around 1-2 weeks long. This way there is more time to hunt it, but cutting down on the numbers of does shot.  QDM would also help, so hopefully people wouldnt be shooting any deer they see without getting a clear look at it.

One of the biggest problems is some of these tracts of land that are surrounded by wma. They are able to hunt the line and even slip in on the wma the whole season.  In my opinion this wma would be the hardest to manage because of the way way it is chopped up.

SheffieldWO, i understand that you are wanting a quality wma for everyone to enjoy, but some of your statements on here have almost seemed as if you think people who are abiding by the current laws are doing something wrong by killing deer there.  I told you several years ago I would love to see both PF and sheffield qdm. Another thing that could be lowering the hsr is the amount of land available to hunt. I understand that the land is there, but when so many gates are closed it ends up stacking lots of hunters on top of eachother, therefore there is less land covered and less deer to be killed.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 21, 2009)

4X4
I agree with just about everything you just said.
How about archery only from Sept.-Dec.Then have a 4 day rifle hunt,then no more deer hunting for the season.While the archery hunt is open it will still be safe for small game hunters.
There is a lot of the wma that is hard to get to because of the roads.Like the section between the railroad tracks and the silver comet trail.


----------



## Drycreek (Dec 21, 2009)

Sheffield WO said:


> Alright guys, this is your WMA and the overall hunter success rate is five percent (last two years) give me some solutions to raise the hunter success rate back up to twelve to fifteen percent.  Really, something has got to change.


After talking with him I think the area's biologist is more interrested in selling  license's than he is in the area's deer herd,,,,,,


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Dec 21, 2009)

leave archery season like it is...3 day rifle hunt first of november 1 day either sex...3 day muzzle loader hunt thanksgiving weekend 1 day either sex....then a 2 week archery season in december....2 deer limit on firearms hunt  1 buck and 1 doe...


----------



## Drycreek (Dec 21, 2009)

archery only through november,.,.,.,., one gun hunt in dec, no doe days,.,.,.


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (Dec 21, 2009)

I am not sure how many deer should be harvested from PF or how many hunts, or how many archery vs. gun hunts there should be, I will leave that up to the game biologist. However I do know that hunters that use and enjoy this WMA should donate some time to plow and seed food plots, mark boundrys, or whatever needs to be done to help to maintain this WMA. I am not too familar with the clubs arround PF or how many deer the take from their land (or ours!) But if we are able to hold deer on the WMA, it should help the hunter success rate. 

Also, remember that there is an airport being constructed and active logging going on this year, not to mention some not so good weather, that also makes a difference in hunter success.

TREXBOWKILL


----------



## hunter rich (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't know if this has any effect on the HSR but I am sure that a lot of guys may sign in but never actually get to the woods...I am guilty of this.  I sign in on the off chance I will get to go, more times than not I don't step foot in the woods there.


----------



## fflintlock (Dec 21, 2009)

I usally don't do well on this keyboard thingy, I do better in person. 
With that said, I sensed some desperation in your comments, questions etc. Ment nothing bad by it either, just seamed like you wanted to add more but could'nt ?
I moved here in 2000, I have no idea except what I've read on here about the hunting in and around Paulding and Shefield. I use to quit work to be able to go hunting back in the day, but those times have changed, I don't get to hunt nearly as much as I would like to any more. I actually do more strolling around in the woods then I do hunting, because I enjoy just being out there in the woods and there are some pretty woods out here. I have deer hunted 6 times since I've been here and was fortunate enough to get a spike last year on the first hunt. I love to small game hunt equally and enjoy Paulding for that. 
 First and foremost I would have to say, the deer need cover and food. Second I would have to say why would you not record the kills on the licenses ? Why is it possible, (legaly) to kill so many deer on that small peice of land ? Limit the number of deer a hunter could take out there, one or two perhaps ? No more then one per day as well. If at all possible, in this day and age, why the oppertunity for a slaughter at one setting ? As far as all the seasons and weapons used, I'm not sure on all of that. I can understand why some office person would want all the gun days at one time with only a few Officers to manage it, cost effective from a business stand point. But I really don't beleive this is good for the actual hunt stand point, to bombard the woods with several hundred hunters in just a few short days, the deer have left the building, (till monday morning). I'm not real sure I'm all that keen on QDM's either. It would seem that in a few years there would be a good quality of bucks to hunt, but you need to save a lot of the does as well, I would think. I'm not a biologist or a forrester, I will not pretend to have a clue in those areas. Those that do know and get paid to manage this for us, seem to have a different agenda, or so it seems to some of us. Access through out all the hunting seasons is another problem. Alot of gates and no one to patrol them, with no funds, this will always be a problem. Perhaps seperating funds by county and number of hunters could help with this ? Roving Officers in the WMA's could gang up on one, then move to another in their regions ? We do need to hammer on the bad guys to keep the poaching down, but we all know how long that's been a problem, one that will never go away totally. 
 Going back to what I said earlier, limiting the number of deer taken, by an individual,  I beleive would help get us started  in the right direction. Cover and forage is another area we need to work on. Back to beating that dead horse again, if your going to limit access, then hunters will be stacked up on one another, the game will funnel back in further and adjoining lands, that we don't have access to, will see more deer killed. What ever is decided upon doing inside a WMA, it will have to be done outside it as well, in order to work for us and not against us. 
 With the economy the way it is, there will be hoards more hunters on public lands. That in it'self is a big effect on what we're trying to accomplish.
While I'm thinking about it, why in the world did the state discontinue the primitive weapons licenses, why loose revenue ?
 I really do not beleive we can accomplish any of these goals, if it is'nt started at the top. Take the funds generated in an area, and return them to that area, to work for that area. 
 I will attend the DNR sessions and voice my concerns, volunteer on WMA's if needed, what ever I need to do that would help the situation along.
Sounds like a good reason to fire up a few coffee pots and open up the check in station for a bull session, don't it  



Sheffield WO said:


> Desperation?  Yes, a two percent hunter success rate (hsr) and yes, it bothers me.  Over the last twelve or so years, the hsr has  plummeted from twelve percent.  I want one of the best WMAs in the State, but due to our current regualtions, I have one of the worse.  I want you to be successful and enjoy the fruits of great wildlife management, but we haven't provided you with that opportunity.


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (Dec 21, 2009)

Well said FFlintlock.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Dec 21, 2009)

an extended archery season would take pressure off of Sheffield and put hunters in the woods to keep an eye on poachers


----------



## Dupree (Dec 21, 2009)

Where is the nearest public hearing going to be?


----------



## Drycreek (Dec 21, 2009)

Jeff Raines said:


> an extended archery season would take pressure off of Sheffield and put hunters in the woods to keep an eye on poachers



THATS  EXACTLY WHAT I WAS THINKING TOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowhammer (Dec 22, 2009)

*Poaching?*

Anyone who thinks that adjoining clubs are sneaking onto the WMA are wrong.It`s the other way around,guys.The adjoining clubs have the deer that USED to be on the WMA.And WMA hunters DO tresspass on these adjoining clubs.There are also tresspassers that poach these clubs and the WMA.Lee just caught one,a felon,at that.Changing hunts,making them quotas,replacing gun hunts with archery,going QDM is NOT going to increase the food and cover.Food and cover,or the LACK of,is the problem.Getting the landowners to change timber practices is the way to get the food and cover back.Leave the pines alone for a while,let the thickets grow back up.DNR can plant food plots,but only if the money is allocated.So,according to some,I`M the problem,since I kill deer on these hunts?Ain`t that the object?Obviously,all who respond go there to hunt,or are you bird-watchers?Actually,I hunt it very little any more.When I do hunt,I hunt next to private clubs,and shoot their deer when they cross the line.Mostly I let deer walk,but I take at least one a year.If this offends anyone,I`ll shoot blanks if you will.Yeah,right.


----------



## Lee (Dec 22, 2009)

I personally think it's probably all of the above with the land changing, timber companies, and poaching.  I do believe those deer get hunted all throughout the year.  A few years ago I went squirrel hunting up there and a neighbor had hand written a sign/warning to some ATV riders/poachers that was pretty harsh and posted it on the gate.  I thought it was good for them as there is no way, with the land so spread out that officers could patrol that with the number of people they have employed.

I don't know the best way to improve the land or the herd but I would be willing to help out.  And yes, I do sometimes birdwatch or just deer watch depending on if I have shot anything earlier in the year and how far back in the woods I'm hunting.  I just love having all that land so close to my house to enjoy.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 22, 2009)

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> Jeff I plan on doing some small game hunting this weekend. While doing so ill be scouting for next year.



Im gonna go knock around out ther today, try to get some varmits for the freezer.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 22, 2009)

Yellowhammer, I don't think you are part of the problem, sheffieldwo does according to earlier posts that he has since deleted when I started questioning them. The same thing happend during the first hunt.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 22, 2009)

yellowhammer said:


> Anyone who thinks that adjoining clubs are sneaking onto the WMA are wrong.




go walk the boundaries behind all of the subdivisions that border the wma and i will bet you money you will find stands. Im not talking about the few clubs that border, im talking about someone with 5 acres or a house. I have come to the conclusion that no matter what i post about this wma you are going to argue the opposite point that i try to make.


----------



## RVGuy (Dec 22, 2009)

I know they trespass.  I watched 2 ...4-wheelers come across the boundry from an adjoining club last hunt.  Upon checking out where they came from, I found 2 feeders spreading yellow acrons 25 yards across the boundry. You can't tell me they aren't crossing during the off time. The trails were too well worn.


----------



## spotteddog (Dec 31, 2009)

archery only through november,.,.,.,., one gun hunt in dec, no doe days,.,.,. 
x2


----------

